# Hideaway strobes Best pattern on the Whelen 90 watt????



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Can some of you tell me what is the best and brightest flash pattern on the Whelen 90 watt hideaways is ???? Thanks Snowandiceman


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

what ever pattern you like, as long as you have it running on full power they are all bright, all about what you like


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Personally I like the double flash pattern, where one bulb will flash twice and then the other one the same. It is nothing to destracting but grabs the attention of others.


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Mar 18, 2006)

comet flash or action flash are the most popular patterns that i see used


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;404101 said:


> Personally I like the double flash pattern, where one bulb will flash twice and then the other one the same. It is nothing to destracting but grabs the attention of others.


This is what i have going as well, But i think i'm going to play with it a little


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

How do you guys change the pattern on the 90 watt kit.I know they sell a switch for them but i am just curios before i buy.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*pattern changing*

patterns are changed on the 90 watt kit by momentarely applying 12volts to the pattern change wire, off the top of my head i want to say its the yellow wire. as for my favorite pattern im not positive on the name but i think its the action flash, each strobe does a double flash in wigwag fashion then a singal flash wigwag


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

My favorite pattern goes 3, 3, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3 3 ....etc


----------

